# Engine suddenly stall while driving. Advice please...



## faryd (Jul 23, 2012)

Evening guys,

I dont use the car much only once a week. Today while I was driving suddenly the engine stall for no reason. I stop in the middle of the road, try to start again but it wont.
Then i open up the bonnet to check if anything goes wrong but everything seems fine.
After few minutes then it does start..? So I manage to got home.
Could it be the fuel pump?

Regards,
Farid.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Very similar thing used to happen to my GTR...

Turned out to be air flow meters (and wiring)

TT


----------



## f5twister (Feb 5, 2013)

I would clean the throttlebodys first and the idle air valve


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

f5twister said:


> I would clean the throttlebodys first and the idle air valve


A fiddly time consuming job that .


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Sounds like fuel pump failure to me. MAF trouble; they are easy to diagnose too. have engine running. pull a MAF. if engine stalls, that MAF and/or wiring is malfunctioning. Without one MAF plugged in, ECU will go into safe mode and won't rev the engine past 2300rpm.

Forget about cleaning the throttle bodies. Cleaning the AAC valve is a good idea if it has never been done though.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Vihis said:


> Sounds like fuel pump failure to me. MAF trouble; they are easy to diagnose too. have engine running. pull a MAF. if engine stalls, that MAF and/or wiring is malfunctioning. Without one MAF plugged in, ECU will go into safe mode and won't rev the engine past 2300rpm.
> 
> Forget about cleaning the throttle bodies. Cleaning the AAC valve is a good idea if it has never been done though.


Pump shouldnt be effected by waiting a few minutes though were as afm could be


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Air Flow sensors is my guess


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Don't see the point in cleaning the throttle bodies although my bet would be afm's or fuelstarvation


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Plugs, Coil Packs, Ignition Amp !!


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Before I replaced my AFM's I would be driving down the road and the car would literally stall for NO reason!! First time it happened it was VERY disconcerting!! Would hapen perhaps twice in a 10 mile journey...

Replaced AFM's and problem went away although the wiring was subsequently found to be in very poor condition also....with water having collected in a lower bend in the cable sheath. No doubt with the old, brittle nature of the insulation and the ingress of water, there must have been SOMETHING going on in that area also.

If you can, get a hold of some replacement AFM's to try (The Club used to have some to loan IIRC!) and see what happens....if problem goes away then you know what it was..

TT


----------



## faryd (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank guys for the advice!
Right, the reason I said it could be the fuel pump coz normally my fuel pump does make a noise but suddenly yesterday when the engine stall, no noise at all..
How do I check my AFM? Anybody live around central london can help me with it?
I do not have a garage.


T.T
Do you replace the AFM with the standard one? or upgraded it?

Regards,
Farid.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

No, I had some upgrades lined up anyway so replaced with Nismo. Nismo (including Tomei, RB25, Z33 etc) are NOT a straight swap and require the settings to be changed in ECU.

Easiest bet would be to try some std replacements first and see if that makes any difference. Vihis is correct also in the respect that you can usually identify a knackered AFM by pulling each respective plug when the motor is running and look for any changes in the running characteristics. Obviously, unplug No.1...check...plug BACK IN...unplug No.2...check...plug BACK IN.

TT


----------



## faryd (Jul 23, 2012)

I did check just now and I could reach the top wire only,
I remove it and the engine stall immediately, so does it means 
My AFM are the problem?


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Did you sort this? And is it correct that she should be idling still when removing one afm plug?


----------



## faryd (Jul 23, 2012)

freakazoid3 said:


> Did you sort this? And is it correct that she should be idling still when removing one afm plug?


It does stall when I remove the the top afm.
At the end I send it to MGT for an upgrade, lol!
:smokin:


----------

